# If you visit Ohio, don't leave your guns in the car



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

In central Ohio there has been a huge increase of car break-ins. A lot of people are leaving their cars unlocked because it's cheaper to replace stuff than broken windows. But the police have been getting a lot of reports of guns being stolen from unlocked cars. 









Columbus police 'absolutely alarmed' about trend of stolen guns from cars


A search of Columbus police reports found nearly every day this month a gun was stolen from a car, many of which were unlocked.




www.10tv.com





"10TV searched Columbus police reports dating back to April 1. We found 25 reports of stolen guns and when car owners knew how the crooks got inside most of them reported they left their cars unlocked. "


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

don't leave your guns in the car any where you go and don't have gun or pro-gun stickers on your cars.

it is getting harder for criminals to get guns , breaking into gun stores smash and grab in the night has become common drive a stolen car through the wall then mob the store stealing hand guns 

don't go to places that don't let you carry they are a target for criminals and the parking lot is a target for theft.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

In most states, it is illegal to leave a firearm unattended in the car. 

Why would you leave your sidearm behind? Like @GREENCOUNTYPETE said, don't patronize businesses that want to disarm you.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

What is kind of stupid here is that some food delivery drivers have cc permits, but they aren't allowed to carry their firearms into their stores to pick up the food to take to the car.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Danaus29 said:


> What is kind of stupid here is that some food delivery drivers have cc permits, but they aren't allowed to carry their firearms into their stores to pick up the food to take to the car.


if they are like Pizza hut they officially prohibit them from carrying at all while working not much they can do about it in your car, the drivers would like to stay alive so if they have to defend themselves they just do it also knowing it is better to be alive and looking for a new job then carried by 6.

DEEP concealment is the way to go. some restraint uniforms don't lend themselves to this very well.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Lots of delivery people have been getting robbed in the city lately. The criminals are getting really bold and have been getting worse since the first covid lock-downs.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the Fanny pack is coming back , yup fanny pack carry , keep the cash in the outside pocket and the gun in the inside pocket in a holster stuck inside with Velcro.









Amazon.com: Galco Fastrax Pac - Chaleco subcompacto ambidiestro gris/negro - FTPGBS : Deportes y Actividades al Aire Libre


Amazon.com: Galco Fastrax Pac - Chaleco subcompacto ambidiestro gris/***** - FTPGBS : Deportes y Actividades al Aire Libre



www.amazon.com


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I've been considering one of those. It would be a lot more comfortable than setting on hard metal.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Pony said:


> In most states, it is illegal to leave a firearm unattended in the car.


I don’t think that’s true. There may be a state or two where it is illegal, but certainly not most.


----------



## Digitalis (Aug 20, 2021)

Pony said:


> In most states, it is illegal to leave a firearm unattended in the car.


That's why I leave a baby in the car too


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> I don’t think that’s true. There may be a state or two where it is illegal, but certainly not most.


I stand <looking around> SIT corrected.

Now I will go look it up.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Pony said:


> I stand <looking around> SIT corrected.
> 
> Now I will go look it up.


Even California is just locked and unloaded.

You may find more that require a stored gun be unloaded, but I don’t think there are many (any?) that prohibit leaving a gun in a locked car.

If so, I probably risked legal trouble in exactly that many states


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> I don’t think that’s true. There may be a state or two where it is illegal, but certainly not most.


So far, my search shows that it is illegal in FL and IL (but everything is illegal in Ill-annoy....) Since I do not feel like looking up all 50 (57?) states, here's a link to a site that has links to the statutes in each state, and also includes Guam/PR/Virgin Islands/Samoa.



https://www.handgunlaw.us/documents/USRVCarCarry-1.pdf


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Pony said:


> So far, my search shows that it is illegal in FL and IL (but everything is illegal in Ill-annoy....) Since I do not feel like looking up all 50 (57?) states, here's a link to a site that has links to the statutes in each state, and also includes Guam/PR/Virgin Islands/Samoa.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.handgunlaw.us/documents/USRVCarCarry-1.pdf


It’s not illegal to store a firearm in a car in Florida or Illinois, assuming that your having the firearm is not otherwise illegal. Where did you get that?

Florida specifically passed a law stating that it was legal (which is odd in a negative-rights legal system) in order to protect gun owners who aren’t allowed to carry in the workplace.




__





Statutes & Constitution :View Statutes : Online Sunshine






www.leg.state.fl.us





I’ve never seen anything that prohibits it in Illinois. In fact, the country’s largest shooting competition is held in southern IL, and, on any given day, there’s 1000 cars in the parking lot (on state property) with guns in them.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

A state like Illinois loves to virtue signal their "No firearms" sticker on doors everywhere. That means if you are carrying you either leave your handgun in your vehicle or you do business with someone that will allow you inside while armed.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

It's legal to leave a gun in your car in Ohio.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I wonder if the reports of stolen arms is in any way similar to boating accidents?

BTW, @GunMonkeyIntl, I recalled who said it was illegal to leave the gun in the car, but he is sleeping after working double shifts, so I will try to ask him about it when he is functioning.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Pony said:


> I wonder if the reports of stolen arms is in any way similar to boating accidents?
> 
> BTW, @GunMonkeyIntl, I recalled who said it was illegal to leave the gun in the car, but he is sleeping after working double shifts, so I will try to ask him about it when he is functioning.


Roger. No worries. I wasn’t trying to be “right”, just making sure I wasn’t wrong, since it could have horrible implications for someone like me.

I’m pretty confident in firearms law, but know better than to think I know.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Pony said:


> In most states, it is illegal to leave a firearm unattended in the car.


Which states would that be? I was a cop for twenty years, and have never heard of any such law. I do stay west of the Mississippi, so I may not be up to date on the laws in the tiny bump in the road states back east.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Where is @Pony? She hasn't been on in the past 28 days. I hope everything in ok in her part of the world.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Danaus29 said:


> Where is @Pony? She hasn't been on in the past 28 days. I hope everything in ok in her part of the world.


Things could be better, but I'm still upright, breathing, and able to take in nourishment. 

That's always a good thing.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

YAY! She's back! 

I hope things get better for you soon. Take care of yourself.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Pony said:


> Things could be better, but I'm still upright, breathing, and able to take in nourishment.
> 
> That's always a good thing.


I am glad you checked in! 

Hopefully things improve quickly for you. Sending our best wishes!!!


----------



## BadOregon (12 mo ago)

We were worried about you. Glad you are still upright.


----------

